# Looking to buy an Altima



## Escapefate (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello I am not new to Nissan but I am to the Altima. I am going to be look at one tomorrow. Its a 2009 2.5S with an Infiniti Wing and stock everything else.

71600 miles and he is asking 9K for it. says its a clean title and had it for 30K miles with no issues. I am taking my OBDII code reader with me...and a 9mm LOL 

basically I want to know what I need to specifically look at or check for that might be a common issue with these cars. 


THANK


also my old nissan was a 93' 240SX

:newbie:



"continuously variable transmission"


is that the same thing as hydrostatic like on a lawn mower.... it has a belt?



aslo I have a diablosport INTUNE programmer. Can I use this on this car?


----------



## Escapefate (Jun 25, 2013)

wow. all these bad reviews are scaring me away from the car! is it that bad?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A continuously variable transmission (CVT) uses a braided steel chain around two pulleys that continuously vary in diameter to change the gear ratio. The 2007-and-later Altimas aren't too bad, but avoid the 2002-2004 models.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a good price. The N.A.D.A. sets the price around $13,000. Do a VIN check on the car. Using the OBD scan tool is a very good idea.


----------



## Samwell (Jan 20, 2014)

hey escapefate! did you get to buy the altima? how does it handle?


----------

